# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 37



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home, hoping this new year brings many more positives x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just popped on before I shoot off to my works' party. Wanted to wish all you lovelies a very happy Christmas and BFPs in the New Year.
Holly & Erica – have pmd you  
Julie – sending you heaps of love.
Lots of love to the rest of you... excuse the hasty message, but my cab awaits!
Will pop on next week.
C xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Hope everyones ok. We have all been coldy and buggy here, I am still full of it at the mo but am about to go out for a nice brisk walk in the park so hoping that will help. Its a real pain for us though as we always go to mum and dads for Xmas, but this year especially we have to be so careful with bugs etc because of mum so am desperate for us all to be free of it by Sunday or it will be Xmas alone  

Jilly massive congrats again to you honey. Just a little advice re ebay, this sort of thing happens alot, so if you ever get any e mails looking like they are from ebay saying anything that means you have to input your details with password, and this can be anything from your account will be suspended in 7 days to an error on your log in details, NEVER EVER do it cos its never from ebay!! I have had quite a few telling me my acct will be suspended/frozen and it never has been. Really sorry it happened to you and you lost £200. People can be absolute w***ers!!!

Julie, glad to see you back, know it will take a long time to heal but good to see you sounding a bit perkier day by day. Hope you enjoy a lovely Xmas.

Erika, hi hun how you feeling? Whens D Day? I'll join you and Manda on the alcohol free Xmas too  

Huge love and Happy Xmas to you all, Catwoman, Jed, Jodi, Holly, KJ, Candy, Manda, Cathy, Lilly, Starr, Kelly, Rachel and anybody I have missed (sorry).

I have been d/r since last Sat and so far feel fine, so eother its not working or the menopause is not going to get the better of me   OR its early days yet. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy -  for the new thread
Julie -   "I saw mommy     underneath the mistletoe last night"..................................hope you're singing along sweetness.
Jilly - Sorry to hear that mate   to you &    to the ****** who did it to you. 
Shazia -   with d/r sounds like it's going ok so far   D day is the 30th but AF pains started yesterday so who knows   

Erica.xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Caroline tried to send IM but inbox full, time for spring clean
 ali


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas, and to say thank you for the past year. Heres hoping for many many BFPs in the year to come xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello girls,

Kellydallard- How cute, baby bunny's!
(It might take a few to pay for IVF though  lol)

Erika- How are you doing? 

Aliday- 

Jilly- Fab news 

Jed- Good luck with your scan on Saturday 

Shazia- I hope you are feeling a bit better now 

I survived "invasion of relatives last night" phew!
My cooking went well, there were no fights and everyone left happy!
My brother and sil asked dh and I to be god parents to there four month old baby while they were here. I am honoured but I think this is going to hurt!
(She was conceived basically to the day of my last IUI and sil found out she was pg on my negative test day so it kind of rubs our failure in my face as much as I love her) I feel bad about feeling this way but I cant help it. Anyway.......

Merry Christmas Girls
Just in case I do not get back on before.
I hope Santa brings us all something nice!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Jodi -  
Holly - 
Julie - 
Rachel - 
Sarah - 
Aliday 
Struthie 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs 
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06  
VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06 
Cathy - BFP with twins!!!Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06  
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   

*IVF Students *      

JED- Stimming Good luck this cycle 
Shazia - Downregging Good luck this cycle 

*IVF Recruits *  

Liz - FET in Jan
Kelly - Starting ivf/egg share Jan
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.
Catwoman - Trying again April 06
Shazia - egg share ivf starting soon
Moomin - starting soon
Petal B - ICSI
Chantelle - trying again in Feb

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Eire


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello

Julie - so sorry you're feeling so awful and AF arriving so early.  Don't apologise, it's why we are here.  I can understand why you are both feeling so dissapointed and disillusioned with everything.  It's a complete nightmare all that you've been through in the last couple of weeks and the season doesn't help either.  AF's very early arrival will have bought back the rawness again.  You're very brave to have battled through these last few days at work.  Again, there is plenty of time and you need to give  yourselves some space before you make any big decisions.  Had you not taken the pill prior to tx would AF be due this week and not next?  I have a feeling that your body works like clockwork and could explain a couple of the factors that you've had to deal with, that perhaps science cannot overide.... I'm certainly no expert but it does make you wonder....  Will also pm you shortly  

Shazia - really hope everyone is 100% by Sunday and you can enjoy Christmas with your Mum.  It makes it all the more special that she has been through so much and is here with you to celebrate. 

Caroline and Ali  

Lilly - brilliant that the dinner went so well!

Erica - hoping with everything it's just your embie snuggling into place and not nasty witch.  I have all my hopes on you hunny!!

Jed - probably missed you now but have a great Christmas with your Mom and hope you don't drive each other too crazy    

Jodi - hi lovely and big Christmas wishes to you!  Thinking of you and pleased that you won't have to have SIL with you. 

Murtle - hope things have got better toward the end of the week for you and you're feeling more like yourself.  Thanks for the new list and being such a star for us all  

Hi Petal - do hope you're ok  

Biggest  and loves to KJ, Candy and Molly


If I'm honest I'm feeling pretty down too.  I'm tired of pretending that life is good, when so many people have to go through horrible times    Just wishing and hoping and praying that next year will be a big improvement for all of us.

Biggest loves best girls
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Sorry been awol again but getting in the xmas spirit has been much harder this year and everything is taking much longer than usual. 

Julie of course you're gonna feel down still. I think any af arrival for us is hard but this one will be worse than usual. Thinking of you honey xxx

Holly i know how you feel about 'pretending' everything is fine. I think we worry more about everyone else's feeling sometimes and forget about ourselves. Just feel how you want to and s#d everyone else!!  I don't mean don't care but you have to take cre of you!!! xxx

Erika halfway there!!! Hope you enjoy the alcohol free stuff!!

Kelly ahh bubba rabbits. I've always wanted a bunny but dh says no   mind u i think my cats would be put out. Great news on the egg share bloods !!

Jilly well done. Congratulations !!

KJ how's Caleb. has he trashed the xmas tree??  I bet santa has got lot's of pressies for him!!

Murtle, glad you are feeling better honey.  xxxx

Shazia sending you big get well    hope all is ok by the big day!

I'm off to London this morning to try and get the last few pressies for my DH. Got to go to Foyles the book shop to get him some Karate books  he wants. Not been up to the West end this xmas get, so that might kick start my xmas sprirt. AF is pending, my cycle's been a bit off recently so not sure when. Day 28 today.  I'm sure it's coming but a tiny bit of me is hoping for a xmas miracle.

Lots of love to you all xxx

Starr xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie & Holly 
    
Wish I could cheer you up, I feel for you both so much. 
This whole infertility journey is so very hard, filled with the most amazing highs & lows. I hope you both enjoy Christmas as much as you can. I appreciate you are taking time out & don't know yet what you are going to do next but remember
    New Year, New Start      

Lots of love

Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Holly and Julie, I am so sorry both of you are feeling down, but completely understand why you are.  Both of you have been through such a lot.  The supposed to be happy season will be over soon, so just hang on, take it as easy as possible, eat nice food, and keep your hopes up for the new year.

           
to both of you. 

Starr, hope your shopping trip goes well.  I would absolutely love to visit the west end again.  Such a fabulous shopping spot!

Murtle, I hope you're holding on.  Completely understand why you're fed up too.

Jo, I hope Sydney is warmer than this silly summer we're having in Perth.  How's everything going with you?

Shazia, hope all is fine.

To everyone, sorry there are no more personals.  Small headace, tired kind of feeling.
Merry Christmas to you all, and take is as easy as I plan to.
Visited my GP today to check my thyroid function, and get another referral to my gynae consultant.  (Referrals are only valid for 1 year).  She is either incredibly positive, or very naive about infertility.  I'm sure she said exactly the same thing to me last year, to touch the doorknob on her office for luck!  I wish it was that simple.
She is very sweet though.

Have a great Christmas everyone, and love to you all.
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo (JED) -    for your scan tomorrow.
Shazia - Hope you feel better soon   & that all is well in the world of d/r.
Lilly - Fantastic to be asked to be a Godparent   but it hurts at the same time doesn't it. It's natural to feel the way you do  Sounds like the meal was a total success, well done you.
Starr - Happy shopping   hope you find what you want.
Holly - Don't pin your hopes on me hunny, AF pains   started Tuesday & are getting stronger by the day.
Hi   to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doubt I'll get on again today.............this is me at work      

Just want to thank you all  for your love, support & advice over the last year. I really do appreciate it & don't think I could have done it all without you   You are all incredible ladies, all with different stories/problems but all incredibly special   I hope you all have a fab Christmas     & may the New Year be the start of better things to come & make all of your dreams come true.

Lots of love    

Erica.xx   for now.


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to say have a lovely Christmas and Happy new Year.

I hope next year being us many more BFP's.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Holly & Julie - I just wanted to say that I truly believe that acknowledging how you feel is so important  - so WELL DONE both - its the first step in feeling a little better. This time of year acts like a magnifying glass on all our ups & downs and so its not surprising that you feel cr*p. You probably don't want to hear this from me of all people, because these things are so easy to say, but - it will be worth it in the end. Who knows why the big man makes us go through all this - we'll never know, but the ecstasy will be all the sweeter when you achieve your goal and start on your next journey. I wish with all my heart I could wave my magic wand and give you your dreams come true without any more heartache but all I can do is to send you all my love and support.  

To everyone else, i'd like to say, thanks for all your love and good wishes over the last year. Have a peaceful and happy Christmas . I love you all.  

Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all 

julie and holly - just big big huggles to you both - xmas is hard enough without dealing with extra $hit you 2 are having on top. i wish i could make it all better for you  
Julie - go home sick my love, stop thinking about everyone else and look after no.1 
I'm not dealing with it all too well myself i must admit, tho better than previous years.I know next year hols some promises for us instead of unknowns. sometimes xmas just all seems so utterly pointless tho. I mean we all rush around like headless chickens, spend too much money, eat too much, spread ourselves too thin between family and for what? in the name of a person most of us dont even believe in. sorry to sound such a humbug - just knackered and wish i hadnt agreed to this mothers help job thing. the mother is bordering on PND and needs support which isnt really what i feel like doing, hto somehow i managing to say the right things. yesterday i had to go to her antenatal group xmas coffee morning where they all had a toddler and babys and talked non stop kids all the time - just pushed me a bit too close the edge. and i just still feel so sad about our losses last year - thought this xmas would be easier but its still really hurting like hell - just been and bought marcus some flowers to take over tomoz and every time i look at them i start 

better paint my smile on now, gotta go delievering, am gonna take the dog for extra entertainment  he's still Mr.Bitey but think getting better. he's able to go out on the lead now, but he's not very good on it!! wish dog training classes started like yesterday! he's still very cute and loveable and has more presents than I have!! starr, we havent got a tree - thought it was asking for trouble!!

better fly

merry xmas one and all, this time next week it'll all be over and we can start thinking about the new year and the promises it holds for us all

loadsa 
kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes indeed - thank you Cathy and KJ   

Cathy - hope you have a truly magical Christmas and do rest up.  I'm sure everyone will be running around after you, so enjoy it, next year will be chaotic but soo much fun 

Erica - I know you won't be giving up, but do keep those positive thoughts going!!    

KJ - ugh, pants time you've been having too.  So sorry to hear what you've had to do in the name of work this week.  As you already know, I think you are a very brave and giving lady.  You make sure you don't overdo things for others and take some time out to reflect on how you are feeling too.  Those you do so much for must realise that you need TLC too   Yes, indeed - we must focus forward and hope and pray that all our lives will be transformed by new adventures, whatever they are by this time next year.

Julie - I have avoided the supermarket since Monday!  I'm lucky because we are going elsewhere for ours and as the people we are staying with are in catering we were ordered not do bring anything with us.  I'm even being really naughty and have asked DH to stop off on the way home to pick up a couple of bits for a special dinner we are having together tonight.  

I'm so with you both on the excesses of the season too... We've really cut back this year, not spending very much, most of the shopping was done online and we're focusing on enjoying the company we'll be in and the special tasty good food that we don't have to cook - yay!

Biggest hugs to all the best girls who are feeling    at least we're in good company!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy christmas ladies,you are a fab bunch,hope you all get your dremas one way or the other in 2006.

Julie and Holly big loves to you especially my loves.
Off to work,no doubt the hordes will want petrol!

Bye for now lots of love xxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello, I used to be on this thread a while ago, but don't post much these days. Only if I feel I can try and give some encouragement to someone. 

So Julie, here goes. I understand how devastated you feel about the way your IVF cycle worked out, and I know how difficult it is to think about carrying on. I felt the same just a couple of months ago - we lost our little one at three months, and having finally plucked up the courage to try another cycle, our clinic said I was early menopausal and wouldn't respond to the drugs. I felt at my lowest point ever, in my entire life. I was very close to giving up on treatment as I couldn't bear the thought of having to deal with any more pain or loss. But we decided to get a second opinion, and are now with the Lister undergoing another cycle. Can't share the outcome yet, but we've had a better cycle this time round than the last time, thus proving the consultants at our first clinic totally wrong. All I wanted was to be in with a chance, and if I'd given up, I wouldn't be. I saw from your profile that you have been pregnant, so you know your body can do it. 

I hope you don't think I'm pressuring you - obviously you and your DH will make whatever decision is right for you both in the future. It's just that it doesn't have to be the end. A lady called HelenaB just posted on the Lister thread (where I usually look in) and I note from her profile that on her first IVF they had no fertilisation, and the next cycle they did ICSI and they now have a nine-month old baby. 

This is always going to be a difficult time of year, but I wish you every strength to get through to a happier future.

Abby
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Cathy you always know exactly what to say.   You too have a peaceful xmas. next year will be mad!! xx

Kj i think we're all finding this xmas hard. I've spent a fortune, not through choice but every year the family gets bigger ( 2 new ones this year!) and so does the list. I think next year things will have to change. My heart really isn't in it and it all seems a bit hollow. I usually love xmas and this year i can't wait for i all to be over. I'm not sure if it's just the thought of "what if !" or just that i'm getting older and more cynical. 
I'm hoping from today i might just get in the mood.

Love S xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy chritmas all,

Sorry I havent been around,not been very well   feeling better now though!! 

Just wanted to send a huge bundle of love to all of you lovlies espcially Holly and Julie            

Erica-hang in there hunny      hope you get a much deserved bfp   

I know christmas is a difficult time for a lot of you for many different reasons and I just want you to know that we are all thinking of you,I really hope next year holds lots more luck for every single one of us    

Kelly x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone,sorry not been around much been working so much

just wanted to say i hope you all have a great christmas,lets hope the new year brings good news

julie and holly,thinking of you both alot lately 

merry christmas

luv petal bxxxxxx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

WISHING ALL YOU GIRLS (THANX FOR PM STRUTHIE X) A FANTASTIC 2006 !!!!  SORRY COULD NOT DO A MERRY XMAS AS I SPENT MY BIRTHDAY (21ST) AND A FEW DAYS IN HOSPITAL WITH A BABIES ARE COMING SCARE!!!

BUT HEY A BELATED MERRY XMAS TO EVERYONE 

LOTS OF LOVE A FED UP FAT READY TO EXPLODE JELLY X X X X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Hope you have all had a nice xmas,had our family over toady for present swapping and it had been snowing on and off all day so it ended up in a huge snowball fight   great laugh  

My 4  baby bunnies are sssoooo cute     3 are white and 1 is beige ish,will take some proper pics for my gallery soon,they are just starting to open their eyes 

Moomin-if your reading-good luck for your appiontment in a couple of days   keep us posted  

Jellyhead-wow not long now!! we want all the details when the time comes    

Big snuggles to julie,holly and anyone else who wants a squeeze  

Erica-thinking of you loads hunny    

Big hello to everybody   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Just a quickie   just thought I would post the list for the meet to see if anybody else wants to come   its on the 14th of Jan,last one was a fab laugh so don't be shy  

Definates:

Kelly & DH
Candy
Starr
Moomin & DH
RachelB
Holly
CR
CK6
VIL & Moosey
KJ
Cathy

Maybes: 

Sarah
Molly

Sadly can't make this one (So we don't keep badgering them  )

Murtle 
Perky

Kelly


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone, I haven't been on for a few days so haven't caught up on news but I hope everyone had a nice Xmas.  We had my mum down from QLD and I was surprised how well it went - there were no arguements and not crying or screaming at each other which has to be a first!

Had a day 11 scan yesterday and follies still too small for HCG shot so I have another scan tomorrow morning.  I really hope I can have the trigger shot tomorrow night as I'm just fed up with all the injections etc!  Looks like EC will either be NYE or NY's day!  I don't really mind though as it's not like we were going to be having a huge one anyway - it's just that we have my in-laws arriving from NZ on NYD so probably won't feel like doing too much with them if I've just had EC.  

Am back at work now and REALLY lack motivation!  Is anyone else working these days between Xmas and NY?  

Will use the day to catch up on news and will do personals shortly....

Jo x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning.

Jo-sounds like your gonna have a busy new year then.Glad you and your mum didn't kill each other   wishing your follies to have a nice growth spurt  . Poor you being back at work-it's pants isn't it?? My dh works nights up at the east midlands airport and he was in last night,we have had loads of snow though-so he nearly crashed twice on his way to work.Hope your day goes really quickly 

Right I am off to try and finish reading a book my sister wants to nab off me  

Missing you all     Cant wait for everything to get back to normal and start my ivf  

Kelly x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

Hope you all enjoyed Xmas.  I’m not very good at Xmas as it’s a bad time of year for me, so there were lots of   as normal, especially when my Mum gave me the money for our prescription costs.  

Hi Julie – so sorry to read how things have been going for you over the past few weeks  
I think you are doing the right thing by giving yourself time to think about options over Xmas.  I am sure you will make the best decision for you & DP.  
I know what you mean about work – sometimes I just want to  scream  across the office and start throwing things across the room just because I feel so frustrated.  Thinking of you & give your    a cuddle from my two terrors xx
Hi Holly sweetie – how are you?  Busy packing I bet xx 
Hi Kelly – how are you?  How are the baby     ?  When is your appt?
Hi Erika  - hope the precious cargo is doing well.     for you.
Hi Aliday – thanks for the welcome to the board.  Erin looks like a real sweetie from her photo xx
Jo (JED) – thanks for the welcome.  How pants to be back at work.  This is my first Xmas in 10 years where I am not working.  I hope everything gets a spurt on for you… good luck for next scan     
 to everyone else – looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better xx 

Jo
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I have not had time to catch up yet, sorry!
I just wanted to pop on and say I hope you all had a good Christmas.
( I know this time of year is not easy for a lot of us)

Merry Kisses to you all


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies,
Well just got news from the clinic and your good luck vibes must have worked as my follies had a huge growth spurt over the past 2 days and I'm taking my trigger shot tonight and EC is 11am Saturday! I've got 19 follies but some too small to have mature eggs so I really have no idea how many they will end up collecting.  Looks like I'll be spending NYE on the  - but I don't mind, I'm just glad to be able to stop all these daily injections!

I hope everyone had a nice Xmas - it's very quiet on here so most of you must be having time off (lucky things!)

Erica - how are you hun?  What is test date?  Sending you lots of  

Holly - how's your planning and organising going for the big trip back home?  You must be counting down the days!!! 

Jodi - how are you goin mate?  Is it hot in Perth too - it's roasting here in Sydney (a little bit too much in a house without air con!) 

Julie - thinking of you lots hun.  Hope you are ok.

Kelly - thanks for the good luck vibes!  I hope you're not getting too much snow where you are - it sounds really dangerous on the roads!

Hi to Cathy, Jo, Murtle, Rachel, Lily, Petal, Starr, Keemjay and anyone I've missed (sorry!)

I have the day off tomorrow as we are picking up 2 lovely little  from a breeder up on the central coast so no matter what happens we will at least have two more little additions to our family soon!

Anyway, have a great NY everyone!
Jo x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jed- great news about your follies 
Good luck with your e/c


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well I am now officially an IUI Girl turned IVF as of today.  

Have just come back from our appointment and it is all go,  I have my next appointment on 13th January for my Down regging injection and a possible scan.  I have collected my drugs this afternoon and also had all the necessary blood tests done as well.  Really did not expect it all to happen this quick.  But we are both now really excited.

Hope everyone is well, and those of you I don't know already I am sure I will know fairly soon!!!!

Right off to catch up with my emails....... Oh I am so excited       

Take care

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Flying visit....so haven't read back but wanted to wish
 Erica & DH Good Luck for tomorrow! 
will be thinking of you.
               

Happy New Year to everyone.....
Love Molly
x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

We saw our consultant yesterday to discuss our options after 3 failed IUIs and we will now be starting IVF treatment  - hopefully next month, so will join you on this thread if that is OK!! 

Good luck to everyone . Hope you all have a good New Year  

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jo,
Good luck for the EC.  Will be hoping all those follies yield some very good eggs.
Perth's weather has been weird.  No hot weather yet, which is very strange for this time of year, so very scared about the onslaught of weather that could be January and February.

Thinking of all of you.  
Good luck with all of your endeavours in the new year.  I am officially on holiday, and we will be away until January 17th.  we're actually coming to Sydney Jo for a wedding.  Melbourne first though.

Happy New Year all
Love Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Well I was starting to get really narked off as I havent been able to get on for a couple of days as our computer got a lovely virus  luckily my fab BIL works in IT and is a whizz kid,so he was here all day yesterday sorting the puter  so I am back  

Moomin-fandabby news hunny,looks like we wont be far apart cycly wise hopefully,I know what you mean about it moving fast though,its really nice isn't it!!! Finally feel like your getting somewhere 

Jilly-love your ticker hunny,bet your gonna remember this xmas forever 

Erica-hope your ok ? we are here for you and we all have EVERYTHING crossed for you               

Jodi-have a fab holiday and enjoy the wedding  

Sarahjj-welcome to the thread hunny,you have picked a good time to join as its very quiet at the mo,we are always here for you 

Molly-happy new year to you too hunny,how the devil are you??

Lilly-love your new fish bowl pic 


Jo-glad all the good luck vibes worked  sending you loads more for e/c tomorrow             

Big hugs to julie,holly,kj,manda,rachel,starr,shazia,murtle and everyone I have missed

Have a happy new year !!!

The snow is finally clearing now cos its raining but its still freezing,we have lost one baby bunnie  think it died and mother has eaten it  ah well will just have to take extra care of the other 3

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone hope you all had a good christmas

we went to my dh's mums for christmas which was really nice 

julie glad you have had a good christmas and hope you and your dp are alright.hard to know what to do next is'nt it,we feel the same,but hope you sort out a plan for what to do next,when you do can you then help us  only joking.good luck and hope this year brings good news for you both 

holly-hope the packing is going well and you had a good christmas

sarahjj-just wanted to welcome you to the ivf thread,good luck with your treatment

erica-good luck,thinking of you loads  

moomin-so glad everything went well with your appointment 


ck6-hi lovely,hope you are well and you had a great christmas

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Hope you are all ok. 

Well I have actually been to work today!!!!!!! Had my training session for my new job, and it was fab, can't wait to start properly on Tuesday, even if it is at 6am! 

Told my new boss that IVF had started a lot sooner than both me and DH had anticipated, but she was fine with it all.  She has followed me through all my IUI's as I use to work with her in my last job before we all got made redundant.  She has even given me a PC by the window which I can open incase I suffer from hot flushes, which I did on the IUI!

Now for some personals!!!

Petalb - Glad you had a good christmas as MIL's     

Julie - Hope you are and DP are both OK, keep thinking about you both lots.... really hope you are both able to come up with a plan on what to do next      

Holly - How are you doing Hun?  Busy packing I should think... looking forward to seeing you again on 14th Jan .... can't believe how quick the meet is coming round.      

Erika - How are you?  Sending you lots of     

Sarahjj - Welcome to the IVF thread.... I am newish here to .... have popped on a couple of times but only officially moved over yesterday.  Have you got a date yet for when you start?      

Kelly - Can't believe how quickly everything has happened, need the next couple of weeks to get my head round it all.  At least I only have to have one injection for down regging, and my consultant will do that one!!!  Just as well looking at the size of the box.... it is massive!!!!      

Jed - Good luck for EC tomorrow, will be thinking of you.... sending lots of      for lots of eggs

A big to hello to everyone else, I am sure I will catch up with you all soon, Starr and Rachel see you on 14th too, we are staying over this time, didn't fancy a 2 hour drive home again!!!!

Right better go as DH will be home soon, he has been playing golf in the rain!!!!

Full of cold at the moment to, great timing for new year's eve!!!!

Take care and love to you all

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone and thanks for the welcome! 

I haven't had a date yet for starting treatment. Tried to contact the clinic but nobody around until next week, so hopefully I'll find out then when I can start  .

Moomin - good luck with your new job. Good luck with starting your IVF    Hope your cold is getting better for New Year  

Julie - glad you had a relaxing break over Christmas. Hope you are doing OK.  

Petal b - glad you had a good Christmas. Hope you have a Happy New Year  

Kelly - so sorry to hear about your baby bunny   Hope the others are OK. Good luck with your tx  

Hi to everyone else & wishing you all a very Happy New Year!!   

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Just a quickie to wish you all a happy new year  have a good time whatever your doing,we are going to my sisters as usual,where I will most probabilly get totally trashed   

Love to all

Kelly x

ps-one of the baby   had died,we found it yesterday when we were cleaning them out


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Evening girlies,
just taking the oppportunity to wish everyone a

  HAPPY NEW YEAR  

Next Year will be better     
lots of hugs to all
ali


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy New Year - let's hope it's the best one ever!!

Love to you all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted t wish you all happy new year, i have a very bad head this morning 

lets hope this year is a better one for us all

luv petal b


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone.

JED - how did the EC go?    Glad the follies spurted for you.  How are the cats? xx
Hi Erica - any news?   xx
Julie - Glad to hear that you have been able to relax a bit - wishing you a brighter 2006 xx
Hi Kelly - sorry to hear about one of the bunnies   xx
Hi Aliday, Petal B, Jess & Molly - Happy New Year xx
Sarahjj - looks like a few of us have moved over to this board - let us know when you start the jabs xx
Moomin - hope the new job goes well this week xx

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Happy New Year  

_*I hope this year brings us all what we wish for*._


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HAPPY HANGOVERS

Hope you all had a good new years eve!! I know I did  just shaky and tired,think my body is releasing the last bits of alcohol  had a weird party at my sisters.was just a normal nye party until my eldest sisters ex kept ringing her and cos she didnt answer he drove drunk over to the party and just let himself in,my sis was in a right state (bad history) think we all scared him off though what with my hubby(huge rugby type) and all the burly blokes at the party. anyway just wanted to see how you all are?

Erica-any news yet hunny,still thinking of you loads  

Catch ya all soon 

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. MAY ALL OUR HOPES AND DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2006*_

Hi

Hope you all had a fab Xmas and New Year. We stayed in as we usually do on NYE as we always want to be with ds even though he is asleep  BUT we do always have our bottle of champagne too  . I did partake of one glass as have been very good over the festive period and not had any. Am due to go for a baseline scan on Wednesday to see if the d/r has done its job and we can start stimming. Hope so, haven't felt any different at all apart from a couple of headaches so hope it has worked. We shall see!!

Kisses to you all (Erika thinking of you hun, so hope its good news  )

Sharz xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Girls, Im new to the thread and have just finished three goes at DIUI which failed.

Im moving onto DIVF this year and have also just changed clinics from C of L to the QE in Gateshead.

Hope to get to know some of you better,

Love Bronte xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello ladies - all new, past and present!

I know that i haven't been very good at keeping up with everyones news in the last few month's( I do think about you often!) but i really wanted to say that i hope 2006 brings many hopes and dreams for each and everyone of you special ladies.

I also want to take this oppurtunity to thank everyone, once again who supported me throughout last year -you all made a difficult time much more bareable and i pray that this year will bring more news of happiness for all.

Special hello's and   to Murtle, Ali, petal b, lilly, Molly, Vil and Moosey( hope all is going well for both of you), Caroline and Cathy(great news and Congrats by the way!)

Love and all good wishes to everyone else,

Take care

Amandaxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Happy new year!!!  Bit late i know but been so busy no time to log on.

Not really caught up, but did see Moomin's news ooh quick!!!! Glad to see things are moving for you.

Kelly ahh poor bunny x

Erika good luck xx

Welcome to the newbies.

No real news from me. Af was really late but finally arrived on Boxing Day (happy xmas!)  The other downer was couldn't get to the hospital for the day 2 bloods, so we might have to wait a little longer to start. Will see what they say next week.

Love to all

Starr xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,  

Just checking we all survivied!! 

Hope Santa brought you all lots of lovely things. 

We had a lovely time - my lil sis was over from Canada with her two little ones - very cute. I do like Christmas but somwhow i'm always glad when its all over and we can get back to normal (whatever that is!)

short message today girls - need a kip!

Cathy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Better late than never -

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL, HOPING EVERYONE'S DREAM COME TRUE IN 2006

Sorry have been away for new year and only got back this evening, only a quick message tonight and full of cold and feel like crap and have to go and shower and wash my hair as have to be at work at 6am tomorrow morning!!!! Not looking forward to that!!

Will catch up with you all tomorrow when I get home from work.

Take care

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Moomin

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow and I hope you are feeling better soon hun.  Going back to work after the Christmas hols is just so depressing isn't it.  It's such a hectic time that you really don't feel rested.  I could do with another week off now to get over it!!

Look after yourself

Lots of love 

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah.  Really looking forward to tomorrow, new year, new job etc etc.  Mind you I haven't been to work for the last 8 weeks as I took redundancy from my last job, so looking forward to using my brain again, even it does mean starting at 6am!!!!!!

Off to my bed now

Love

Moomin
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Well, what a time we've had over the past few days!  EC was on NYE and we were so happy when we got 13 eggs - 10 of them good quality.  And then when I rang the clinic the next day they said that none of them had fertilised!  I was just devestated!  They said they don't really know why as both the eggs and sperm were good quality but they think it might be a binding problem.  So they said they for extra cost they could try ICSI on the remaining eggs but advised that any embryo's resulting from the ICSI wouldn't be as good quality now as the eggs had been left overnight.  We still took that option though and found out yesterday that 7 had fertilised.  Now I'm nervously waiting to ring the clinic tomorrow to find out what grade the embryo's are.  ET is scheduled for Friday (my clinic does 5 day blastocyst transfers).  

I've also been in quite a bit of pain as I've got mild OHSS and have been woken up every night since EC with horrible burning stabbing pains in my stomach and look like I'm 5 months pregnant my stomach is so bloated!  Also we have my in-laws staying with us at the moment and they don't know what is going on so it's hard to be told none of your eggs fertilised and then go out and socialise like nothing is wrong.

Anyway, sorry for the ME post, just needed a rant to people that understand thats all! 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Jo x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Jed sending you plenty of       
for good news tomorrow. Hope all have survived and divided
ali xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh JED you poor thing - what a nightmare.

At least you have produced lots of eggs so that's a great sign (probably doesn't feel like it at he mo!) - it does only take 1 good 1 so fingers crossed you get at least 1 from the remainding eggs.
i only produced 3 (high FSH) but managed to get all 3 fertilsed - with icsi though. Still didn't work! It just goes to show how hit & miss it all is.

I didn't drink enough water for the ET so they had a poor view when putting eggs back - was bit pd off with clinic cos didn't tell me why I had to have a mega full bladder - so I thought it was cos it would be less painful, like with iui. Bit of a bummer as it cost us £6k!!! Still, will know for next time, if we can ever get our hands on that kind of cash again!

Waiting for news on NHS go at the moment. Anyone else waiting to hear from NHS? Our's are pretty useless - very dodgy waiting list procedures!

Anyway - just really hoping JED gets on ok today & that the inlaws don't get in the way!

Love to all,
Jess xxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Happy New Year!

JED - How disappointing about the fertilisation but hopefully you'll get some good embryos from the ICSI.      I'm thinking about you.

I'm gonna keep this message short because I seem to have forgotten how to type over the Christmas break!!!

Lots of love to everyone

Victoria
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

VIL - congrats on pregnancy - how fab!!!

Bet you had a great Christmas!  Your last without a child - wow!

Good luck for a very happy, healthy pregnancy!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya all, Happy New Year, may 2006 be a better year for everyone still waiting for that miracle/change of fortune.

Would anyone be kind enough to take over the list from Murtle, who has done a fabulous job over the last year but needs some time out, I can't commit to doing it again as I am very far behind on everyones news, any takers 

Love and hugs C x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well first day in new job went well today, although I am absolutely shattered, might have something to do with the fact that I had to get up at 4.45 this morning.... not good considering I have just had 8 weeks off doing not a lot.  But the job seems ok, everyone is lovely that I am working with, and thankfully I am not in until mid day tomorrow, phew!

Julie - Sending you lots of hugs, just can't imagine what you and your DP have been through over the last 3 weeks.    

Holly - Hope the packing is going ok and that you get your PC up and running soon    

Erika - How are you?    

Jed - keeping everything crossed for you.  Really hope that you get some good news from the ICSI.    

Right gonna have to go need to get the christmas tree down and my eyes aren't focusing on the screen at the moment, where I am so tired, hopefully will be back later.

Moomin
xxxx



Jess - Great to see you back again.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

Shazia – good luck for the scan on Weds    xx
Kelly – what a bizarre night you had on NYE – hope the   are well xx
Hi Bronte – I’m new over from IUI too    for you xx
Starr – I do hope the dates the with hosp work out right for you     xx
Jed – sorry to hear have been in pain – any news on the eggs?    xx
Julie – big   to you - it is so unfair that you have been going thru this.  We will all do our best to make you   once more xx
Erica – any news hun?    xx
Moomin – glad the job went well.  Looks like we will be just a few days apart this cycle    xx

Hello to anyone I have missed off.

Picked up my prescription today....I didn't even have this many drugs in the house in my misspent youth   xx

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Know what you mean about the drugs!!   

Do you start down regging on the 8th?  Would be great to buddy you through our first IVF!!!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Moomin - yes it's the 8th, just worried I'm going to forget to do something or do it in the wrong order...so a buddy would be wonderful thank you!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

That would be fab, are you sniffing for your down reg..... I have one injection of Zoladex ( I think that is what it is called), and my consultant does that one.


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Jo & Moomin - think I will be cycling soon after you. I start my down regging jabs on 15th. Have appointment at the end of next week. Hope you are both doing OK. It is nice there are a few of us going through this together.  

JED - fingers crossed for you hun   . Thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else.

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarahjj - that is good news, that means there will be three off us having tx at around the same time.

Jo starts on 08/01/06, I'm on 13th and then you on 15th.

Good luck for your treatment cycle.  How are you feeling about it all?  We are both excited and nervous about it all.

Keep us posted

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Moomin - To be honest I'm not sure exactly what I start with.  I have an appt at 12pm this Friday to run thru it all with the fertility clinic - they have just said to bring all of the drugs along & they'll talk me thru it, and write it down on a timeline for me.  
Hi Sarahjj - looks like we are all within a week of each other then.  Let's keep everything crossed.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

JILLY! MASSIVE CONGRATS!                      I am sooooooooo happy for you! (I am almost in tears here 'cos I am so happy for you, but can't cry 'cos I'm at work  ).
Erica – happy birthday hunny! Hoping with all my heart that you have lots to celebrate... have been thinking of you lots over the last few days       
Holly, Julie and Molly – sending you lots of love and very best wishes that this is YOUR year       
Shazia – HELLO!
All the other best gals – Moomin, Jo, KJ, Cathy, Sarah, Candy and anyone I've forgotten   Hello and happy new year!
JESSSSSSSSSSS... thrilled to see you back, hun. Are you planning on cycling again soon? I'm on a break until March/April – still waiting for immune tests to be done on the NHS. I'm on a radical detox at the moment!
Had a lovely Christmas, even though I was dreading it after failed IVF in October. But hey ho, back to reality again...
Will check in again later.
Lots of love,
Claire xx
Oooh... the issue of the magazine with my article is out this Thurs. I have five freebies to give away to the first five ladies who pm me with their address! (If you're not happy about sending your home address to a virtual stranger, send me your work one instead. Though I promise you, I am perfectly sane and will not stalk you   ).
Byeeeeee!


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Catwoman - which magazine is it?  I'll grab a copy and have a read.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

I’m sorry I’ve not been around, but as you will read on, I’m sure you will understand.  Firstly a warning that this message is all about me.  However, I’ve had you Erica very much in my thoughts, Jilly, Manda, Cathy and Jo/Jed over the past couple of weeks.  As always there is special loves to Julie, KJ and Molly and Candy.  With big waves to Petal,VIL and Moosey, Jodi, Caroline, Catwoman, Jess, Starr, Moomin, SarahJJ, Jo9, RachelB, Kelly, Miss Jules, Charliezoom, Murtle, and all the other best girls out there not named.

As you know we thought our roller coaster ride was over on Friday 15th of December when the wicked witch showed up the day before test day.  I’m always the first to say that there is still a chance but when the bleeding became heavier I gave up all hope and a negavtive pee stick result confirmed it.  Needless to say we were both completely gutted and bewildered when everything had gone to text book with two grade 1 embryos and I had followed all the best advice going with resting up and eating healthily etc.  We were both down for a couple of days but we had going back home to focus on so picked ourselves up and got going again, with the thought of maybe giving it another go on our return to NZ once settled etc.    

On Christmas night I woke with very severe pains and thought I had over eaten and was suffering from trapped wind and possible ovulation pains for my next cycle.  I went back to bed and felt ok again the following morning and thought no more about it until a couple of days later I was over come with nausea.  My breasts were also swollen with darker than usual aeroles and then I began to wonder what was going on….  I told DH and he suggested we do a HPT and see what was what.  I said that it was ridiculous but agreed I would do one in the morning.  You can imagine how incredulous we were when one line changed into two!  I have never seen two lines on an HPT and was amazed, excited and beside ourselves.  I phoned the clinic and my 7 week scan was booked in for Tuesday but was advised should there be any pain, bleeding etc to ring them asap.  I also had to start taking the cyclogest again.  A couple of days later I had really strong cramps and shooting pains in my cervix area but they eased off again and I put it down to the cyclogest kicking in.  Friday and Saturday everything was fine and we were counting down the days to scan day, but on Sunday – New Years Day, I woke with terrible pains a little voice in my head going ‘help me, help me’.  I knew this couldn’t be right so at 11am DH made a hasty call to our consultant who ordered us to the hospital asap.  By 1pm I was having emergency surgery.  When the dr scanned me and the words came out I’m very sorry’ we both burst into tears.  After that it was all very quick but I had lost a lot of blood and my body was going into shock.  It was a mission to find a vein but finally I was under and the operation was performed.  I never thought I would have to have two blood transfusions but there’s little pause for thought. 

I have been very lucky as the embryo had found it’s way back up my right hand tube and returned and embedded onto my right ovary, looking for a blood supply, much better here than staying put in the tube.  The specialist was able to save everything and cause no damage.  It could have been so much worse, and I’m thankful for that.  

At the moment I’m concentrating on my body healing, it’s too sore to have a good cry and let out the emotional stuff.  DH has been fantastic and is looking after me with all the good care possible.  My poor family who had been completely in the dark about the tx have had to get up to speed very quickly and have been great with phone calls and flowers.  I think they want us home on the double now!

As you can imagine we’ve got a 150 million things to do in the next few weeks but I’m not thinking about it as I’m not able to do a thing yet.  Somehow it will get sorted.

I was so looking forward to sharing happy news with you but DH advised caution and said I should hold off posting until we knew for certain.   I can’t believe any of this has happened to us, it doesn’t seem possible.  Others have been through worse though and we are holding on to the belief that it can happen and hopefully one day when we are stronger emotionally we may think about that with some conviction.

Love you all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Holly.... i don't know what to say except i'm crying after reading your post and thinking of you and DH            all my love caroline xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly & DH -     Words are not enough at a time like this...
Molly
x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Holly

I have not been on this thread for a long time and you have moved me with your story. 
Your wounds both physically and mentally will heal with time but take that time and take every moment and second that your and DH need.

My thoughts are with you both.

Ali


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

So sorry Holly that this should have happened to you
Anything I write will not come out right. I'm so so sorry 
take care of you and DH
all my love    
ali


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh god holly i am so so sorry,i feel so sad for you both...i wish i could say something to make you feel better.we are all here for you

luv petal b


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Holly,

I cant believe all that has happened,I   when I read you post,I am so sorry hunny,I really hope your ok and that you both looking after each other,huge hugs coming your way 

Julie -big hugs to you aswell hunny,it upsets me to know your feeling low,just wish I could help 

Well I feel an absolute plonker typing this now what with things happening to julie,holly etc but I just need to vent a little,forgive me if I am being ridiculous....

You know my rabbits had 4 babies,well I mentioned we founf 1 dead last week,I noticed another wasn't looking to good so I took it out yesterday and started to bottle feed it with rabbit baby milk,I really felt like I was doing some good,it started to eat and move around and that really raised my hopes,but lastnight after I had fed her she started fitting and died in my arms,I was so upset it was untrue,we called her snowball and have burried her in the garden near to where my swing seat is,cant stop blubbing though!! God I am such a wet blanket   

Sorry for no more personals,puter is starting to play up again,will catch up tomorrow 

Kelly  x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

kelly-sorry to hear about your rabbit,you are not a wet blanket at all,it is sad when you have looked after them so much,just shows what a nice person you are.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Petal,

Thanks for that hunny,it's just really got me down,I really thought I could save her and was actually thinking of keeping her-called her snowball 

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly I am so sorry honey,don't have the right words for you but know that you are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Dearest Holly - I have sent you a pm...sometimes there are just no words...   xx
Kelly -   for you too, so sorry about the bunny xx
Jilly - really pleased for you that the scan went well   xx

Love to all,
Jo
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG Holly I am here in floods of tears, can't speak or express what I want to, I cannot believe what you have been through and my heart goes out to you both Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Holly.... i'm so sorry sweetheart. 

Life can be so cruel and unfair to the very best people. I'm struggling to find the words for you. You've been so kind and such a tower of strength to me over the last few months, just know that i'm thinking of you and sending you lots of love.

Take good care of each other, get well and strong.

Lots and lots of love

Starr xxxxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Holly - so very sorry. I'm thinking of you   

Sarahjj
x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Holly - I am so sorry to hear of your news.  Thinking of you and your DH and sending you loads of  .  Look after yourself...

Lots of love 
Sarah xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Holly & DH 

What do i say   

 

xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Holly, I am so, so terribly sorry.   Words fail me. Just about to pm you. 
All those who pm'd me with their addresses - mags are on the way to you. Thanks so much for your interest and support. Will pm you all shortly  
Much love to everyone, but especially to Holly at this incredibly difficult time,
Claire xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire

Which magazine is your article in?


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Holly, I'm so sorry hun - have PM'd you.

No good news here either I'm afraid, we've been given the choice to cancel our transfer tomorrow as we only have 2 low quality embies left from the 'rescue ICSI' and we've been advised that there is a very low success rate with rescue ICSI at any rate (less than 5%).  So we will talk about it tonight but it looks like we are going to save ourselves the 2 weeks of heartache and not go through with the transfer tomorrow. 

Jo x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jo,

I am so sorry hunny.How unfair it is for you to have to deal with this, I know there is nothing I can do unny but I am thinking of you loads   

kELLY X


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jo that's so unfair.

All the bad sides of ivf seem to be coming out lately. Makes me wonder why we put ourselves through it all. I suppose the 'reward' is worth the pain.

Well i'm getting back on the scary train today. Going to the hospital to get the bloods done (except day2) ready for next tues...  

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Holly - I'm so, so sorry about everything you've been through.  I can't imagine how hard this rollercoaster has been for you and it's awful that it ended in such a sad way.  I'm glad that the surgery didn't do any damage but that must be cold comfort after the loss of your baby.  I hope that your family continue to give you and your DP all the love and support you need but don't forget that we're here to support you too.  

Jo - Sorry to hear about the embies.  It sounds like it was a long shot but I'm really sorry it they aren't better grade.  Are you sure you won't use them or are you still thinking about what to do?

Kelly - Sorry to hear about your little rabbit.  It sounds like you did everything you could.

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jed-i am so sorry to read your news  

what is going on with our luck on this thread at the moment 

julie-hope you are alright and resting lots at home

holly-been thinking of you so much and am so gutted   

victoria-hope you had a great christmas,hope everthing is going well for you both

ck6 -

luv petal b


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Jilly i'm here. Just got back to work-aarghhhh    So glad your scan went welll. Thanks for your pm, birthdays eh- started to count backwards now, not long till i'm 21 again!!!! Our next scan is tomorrow- i'm so worried i have to admit.

Holly, my angel. Have pm'd you xxx

JED, my thoughts are with you too at the moment. What a tough time and one hell of a rollercoaster you have been on.  

  hi kelly,so soory about your rabbit-animals are only on short term loan to us arnt they. Its so sad when they leave us. You take care xxxx


Julie,   just for you xxx

Hi to Petal, moomin, vil and moosey, starr, catwoman, sair, and all you other beautiful ladies xxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Holly my sweetheart am so so sorry to hear what an awful time you have been through, nothing I can say will make things better for you I know, but you are in my thoughts.

  

Jo what terrible news for you, really sorry darling, and what a horrible decision to have to make. Sure you will do what is best for you both.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Scan went very well yesterday, d/r has done all is sposed to. Cannot begin stimming just yet as am egg sharing and other lady hasdn't had af yet, so am just coasting on drugs for the time being and will start stimming as soon as receive call from hospital.


Shazia xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello everyone!

Firstly - I'm so sorry Holly..My thoughts are with you.. 

And jo-  .

I'm starting again as after a 5 year wait the NHS have finally decided to treat me.  HAve been down regging over crimbo and had first Menopur injection last night.  It's the first time we've used Menopur (had GonalF for last IVF and Puregon for IUI's) and I must say I'm not too keen on it.  I can still feel where the injection went in so after a week of it i'm going to have a very numb bum  

I've also been getting headaches alot whilst down regging - has anyone else had this?  The NHS hospital I've been refered to is a health hazard but I guess I can't moan as it is a freebie.  I don't want to get my hopes up after what happened last time but I am hoping that as I'm not sharing my eggs this time round that I might at least get some embies to freeze...fingers crossed.

I was really please to see we've ad some positives recently...fab news.

Love and kisses


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Jillypops - I hear theres some good news down your way.... Congrats!!  . Have a happy & healthy 9 months!

Linds - are you drinking enough? Make sure you get at least 2 litres of water in you every day - that should flush you out and might stop the headaches. Good luck!

Sorry - no time to read messages just now - just wanted to say good luck to everyones whos d/regging, stimming, EC, ETing or waiting!!    

Love you loads,

Cathy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I want to post but daren't untill we are on the next thred cos I am bound to loose it 

Kelly x


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Happy new year.

Holly just wanted wanted to say how sorry I am you rest up and you and DH take care.

Take care all.

Jane12


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

very quite on here today,hello anyboby out there


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Bronte- How are you? I have sent you a pm xx  

Amanda- I can hardly believe you are 16 weeks already! It is just flying bye.  

JED- What a roller coaster you have been on, how are you now?  

Jess p-How long is the nhs waiting list for your area?  

Erika- happy Birthday  

Jilly- Congratulations  

Kelly- Sorry to hear about your baby bunnies  

Linds- How are you doing?  

Holly-  I don't know what to say, thinking of you and dh 

Well there is not a lot to report from me.
I had a Good Christmas and a quite but good nye.
I am still just plodding along trying to shed a few pounds and get fit for next tx. It is so hard.............!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wise move Kelly, new home this way, great to see you posting Linds good luck xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45253.new.html#new


----------

